# Talabheim Eagles



## melsaphim (Jan 1, 2010)

*Crimson Eagles*

After starting 40k anew after a long hiatus i also got dragged into fantasy by my friend. Fantasy was always my favourite in models, gameplay and background so it wasn't long before i was jumping in with some more stories for my new armies. The most progress so far has been done on my empire army the Talabheim Eagles. And so i'll post the start here for you all to enjoy (well hopefully lol and if not tell me why it sucks :laugh There isn't much so far but i will get more up in the coming days.

*Crimson Eagles: Founding*​

Steffan swore. He’d been here before. Seven times in seven years to be precise. Seven years, seven campaigns, yet not a single one had been accompanied by weather as bad as today. It seemed as though eight was definitely not his lucky number.
Rain fell from the sky in sheets, cloudy views and turning the muddy track beneath them to a quagmire within minutes. Seventy men marching in column. Each step soon became a struggle, each step achieved a small victory in itself.
Steffan glanced over his shoulder at the wizard trailing alongside the column at a modest distance. Not too far away to be noticed, yet not so close as to be considered mingling. Curse the bastard. One hand sat comfortable in a silk pocket whilst the other held a staff of burning flame, the bright crimson fire evaporating drops of rain before they could tarnish bright orange hair. Even the ground baked and solidified under his feet, turning hard as stone where once it had been near liquid. The bright wizard sauntered onwards, blissfully unaware of the drenched column beside him. Lost in his own self importance.
“Damn those college types, too good to get dirty with the rest of us.” Steffan muttered under his breath, to no one save the howling wind and beating rain about him.
“What was that sir?” Feyer materialised out the rain beside Steffan, his hair was clinging to the sides of his face and his once proud moustache hung limp from his lip. It would look almost comical if it wasn’t for the empty socket that once held his right eye, lost years ago.
“Just cursing ole’ fire-britches over there” Steffan threw a finger in the general direction of the wizard “Seems like entry into that there college for the flints demands even a spot of rain be avoided nowadays. We wouldn’t want our most esteemed Archibolde Firemane to fizzle out ‘cos a drop of water splashed him now would we.” Steffan’s sarcastic interpretation of pompous high society gathered a few stifled laughs from nearby men but Feyer gazed on confused.
“Flint’s sir?”
“Yeah Flint’s. It’s what we call those Bright Mages back home, and even that’s more than they deserve if you ask me. Once years ago my old man told me that the nearby college of magic demanded half our land in return for helping us drive off some Kurgan that’d wandered into town with a bad attitude.”
“That sounds a bit exaggerated if you ask me sir” Feyer look dubious as to the truth behind Steffan’s claim. His politeness nearly made Steffan laugh but it was obvious the lad was innocent to the political nuances of life.
“Trust me Feyer, those wizards never do anything for free. You see that robe he’s got on over there.” Both turned to look at the intricately woven fabric of reds and oranges. “I bet you my whole month’s pay that he got the money for that robe for doing nothing more than scaring a cat out a damn tree.”
“More likely burnt the whole tree down and apologised for the roasted cat!” Steffan jumped at the sudden addition to the conversation.



Well that's all for now it's late and im falling asleep while writing these words, will get more up soon hopefully

Cheers

EDIT: Changed the name to Crimson Eagles to coincide with my tabletop empire army who are now painted in differing colours to Talabheim. Part II up soon hopefully :biggrin:


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

sounds great so far. keep up the good work. 

CP


----------

